# coaxial to yellow,red,white composite?



## maskis777

Is there a switch that i can input coaxial comcast cable and output yellow(video), red,white(audio). I usually use a vcr for this, but I need the conversion without a vcr. Do you think radio shack will have something like this?


----------



## Targus

The device you're looking for is called a TV tuner. VCR's have them, as well as DVD recorders and cable boxes.


----------



## trekguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Targus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The device you're looking for is called a TV tuner. VCR's have them, as well as DVD recorders and cable boxes.



Not to mention many TVs. Nice to see you back.


----------



## OconRecon

My father-in-law just bought the 50" Sanyo for $998 at the Wal-Mart secret sale.


He'd like to not use his cable box (he doesn't care he can only get channels 1-72), but wouldn't mind pulling in local HD channels with some rabbit ears.


Problem: Both his cable and OTA hook up via coaxial, and the TV only has one coaxial input.


Any way to solve this 2 coaxial cables for 1 coaxial input dilemma?


Is there such a thing as a coax-->composite cable/adapter? If there is, then I could run his cable coax in via composite and then hook up the OTA to the sole coax input on the TV.


Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Rupert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OconRecon* /forum/post/12117723
> 
> 
> My father-in-law just bought the 50" Sanyo for $998 at the Wal-Mart secret sale.
> 
> 
> He'd like to not use his cable box (he doesn't care he can only get channels 1-72), but wouldn't mind pulling in local HD channels with some rabbit ears.
> 
> 
> Problem: Both his cable and OTA hook up via coaxial, and the TV only has one coaxial input.
> 
> 
> Any way to solve this 2 coaxial cables for 1 coaxial input dilemma?
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as a coax-->composite cable/adapter? If there is, then I could run his cable coax in via composite and then hook up the OTA to the sole coax input on the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance!




You could either use a VCR to change the coax to composite or use a coax switch to select either CATV or OTA:

http://www.cablestogo.com/product.as...2405&sku=41015 



Coax switches are also available with remote control.


----------



## egnlsn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OconRecon* /forum/post/12117723
> 
> 
> My father-in-law just bought the 50" Sanyo for $998 at the Wal-Mart secret sale.
> 
> 
> He'd like to not use his cable box (he doesn't care he can only get channels 1-72), but wouldn't mind pulling in local HD channels with some rabbit ears.
> 
> 
> Problem: Both his cable and OTA hook up via coaxial, and the TV only has one coaxial input.
> 
> 
> Any way to solve this 2 coaxial cables for 1 coaxial input dilemma?
> 
> 
> Is there such a thing as a coax-->composite cable/adapter? If there is, then I could run his cable coax in via composite and then hook up the OTA to the sole coax input on the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance!



That TV most likely has a QAM tuner which should allow him to get the locals HD right off the cable system. Just do a channel search for digital channels and they should be there, as well as any unencrypted channels, which often includes VOD that some neighbors may be watching.


----------



## OconRecon

Will try to get it to run through the VCR again. Tried it quickly once, but maybe I didn't have it on the right channel or something. The VCR had a coax in and a coax out, so wasn't sure if it would put it out through the composite. Maybe I need to give it a more persistant effort.


A/B switch is also in hand, but trying to avoid it.


It does have the QAM, but didn't pick up the HD locals off of the cable feed. Did a "Search for All Channels" and no luck.


Trying not to buy a demodulator, but may have too. $99. Argh.
http://www.electronicplus.com/conten...=RF&subcat=RVC 


If the cable company wasn't so crappy (Charter) and he wasn't so cheap (won't do D*, which frankly just rules), then this wouldn't be an issue.


----------

